
Free Dynamic DNS Based on Cloudflare - bjoko
https://timknowsbest.com/free-dynamic-dns
======
mehhh
There are plenty of reliable, free DDNS providers like
[https://dns.he.net](https://dns.he.net) that do not require rolling your own
or hardcoding your global API key into a script on a questionably trustable
single board computer.

